

Heroku for Facebook Developers - ph0rque
http://heroku.com/facebook

======
onewland
I haven't had to manage a site at that traffic level before, but is there
really a use case where you're immediately going from no managed hosting to
needing $1500/month in managed hosting?

I don't doubt these are the resources necessary for a 1M user site and I don't
even doubt that that's a good deal for not having to manage a site of such
scale, but how many people are $1500/month ready to test an idea?

~~~
blutonium
Ad agencies are a good example. They put together a cheesy game as part of a
campaign, and need to hit the ground running. Relative to development,
creative, and everything else that goes into a campaign, $1,500/mo is a steal.

~~~
theli0nheart
I work at one, and you'd have to make a really good case to a client to factor
in $1,500 / month in hosting costs. Even though it's a small sum compared to
total campaign spend, big companies are more into the "wow" factor than
anything else. Thus they're more willing to pay for cool designs than that
boring hosting stuff.

Also, support is extremely important for these big campaigns. Companies want
someone to call if things go awry. If Heroku goes down, you're kinda screwed.
All we can tell the client is "sorry, Heroku's down. we can't do anything
about that." That's something you want to avoid.

------
bad_user
Heroku is in general too expensive for me.

Personally I would go for an AWS Free Tier account + 1 EC2 large instance.
Then use the micro instance as the HTTP server, and the large instance for the
DB and a 1 GB memcached.

That would cost no more than $100 / month and will give you more processing
power than what this package offers.

------
milkshakes
It's interesting to me that heroku chose to showcase a realtime app (Clobby)
as an example of what they do well. Don't get me wrong, I think heroku works
very well in some use cases, but I'm really curious how to get access to the
"specialized addons" that enable this behavior, as the heroku I'm familiar
with doesn't play well with websockets/comet.

------
aneth
I'm not sure this would appeal to "developers" at $1500 per month. Perhaps the
CTO of a funded businesses. I was half expecting something in the price range
of a mortal individual developer/entrepreneur.

